# Medication "X" being "black listed"



## methionine (2 Apr 2015)

I've seen this notion thrown around a lot in this section of the forums. Are there truly medications that if one is currently taking, or has taken in the past, they will be disqualified per se?

I know people here cannot give medical advice, but I believe this is a question which falls into the realm of policy and not medical advice.

Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Apr 2015)

Its not the medications, its why you're taking/have taken them.


----------



## Poacher434 (16 Apr 2015)

It varies on a case by case basis.
Why the medication, what the medication, the effects of the medication
Your position, on course, on deployment, etc

Restrictions can be in place temporarily which can effect your deployment,course,employment.

Your best bet is to go see an MO or a PA and discuss it with them.


----------

